# Yet another Kenpo clip for your enjoyment



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## exile (Oct 7, 2006)

Much appreciated, KPJJ---the slo-mo portions were very useful (even during these, the speed of Wheeler's movement is something else). It was particularly nice to see the imposition of locks on the attackers striking arm at that reduced video speed. Please keep posting these clips!


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 7, 2006)

Pretty cool vid clip


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 7, 2006)

Good stufff.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 7, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## born_fighting (Oct 8, 2006)

Props...


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 9, 2007)

Good flow and transition. Also liked the way he blended different styles into his Kenpo. Good stuff!


----------

